# What's your spring time fertilizer



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Which fertilizer and when, do you usually drop? Last year my first application, besides dimension was milorganite that I didn't drop until May. I think this year I'm going to drop Ringer Lawn Restore in mid April followed by Memorial Day Milorganite.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

For N I'm going to use a low dose of MESA or XRT sometime in May and then the rest of the year until fall I will try and stick to foliar only with the N source being urea.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@SpiveyJr i like ringer, but $40 a bag is kind of steep. You can apply grains for cheaper if you can get it. Alfalfa pellets, soy bean meal, etc. You can also get purely organic fert for half the price. It's similar to ringer. I have never used it.
http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php

I'm looking at a similar plan as you, but being in the transition zone i may only do 1 app in may until fall. I'm going to use screamin green on my front yard and I'll probably do 2 apps of that in the spring since i did a kbg reno last year. For my backyard I'm going to try out carbonx and only do 1 app in the spring.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I do 3 apps in the spring. 1st is AMS, 2nd is about half syn and half org, 3rd is all org. I don't do a winterizer app as I feel it is prone to leaching. N is much more stable at colder temps but I'm sure there is still some leaching so I do an early spring app around mid 40's soil temp. Each app is about 0.3 lb N/M.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Either Rabbit chow (alfalfa, soybean, molasses) pellets or Protene 8-0-4 organic, I haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Assuming Carbon x will be unavailable, I'm going to use Milorganite this spring. I'll likely keep it at 1.5 lbs N or less, with split apps likely. I'll be supplementing with RGS and Air-8.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I forgot I have a free sample of Screaming Green I received in the fall!

I would like to get 1-1.5 lbs of N down by the end of May. Last year I was half that and I feel like my lawn didn't thicken up and took a while to grow. I did overseeding in the fall and I want to make sure everything grows back stronger.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Budstl said:


> @SpiveyJr i like ringer, but $40 a bag is kind of steep. You can apply grains for cheaper if you can get it. Alfalfa pellets, soy bean meal, etc. You can also get purely organic fert for half the price. It's similar to ringer. I have never used it.
> http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php
> 
> I'm looking at a similar plan as you, but being in the transition zone i may only do 1 app in may until fall. I'm going to use screamin green on my front yard and I'll probably do 2 apps of that in the spring since i did a kbg reno last year. For my backyard I'm going to try out carbonx and only do 1 app in the spring.


I agree, Ringer feels like robbery compared to other products. Amazon has 2 bags for $65 shipped which doesn't sting as bad. I'm still not sure what I will use because you made me realize I have a bag of Screaming Green I could use on my front yard.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I use Lesco 21-4-11 exclusively in the spring, as fast release causes too much growth.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

I use milorganite, alfalfa pellets, cracked corn and milk. I'll drop milo every 2-3 weeks until the temps get too hot. Alfalfa pellets and cracked corn twice in the spring. Spray milk 3 times, 2-3 weeks apart, in the spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I use a mix of Milo and slower release organic, and try to time it for late May to early June.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Green said:


> I use a mix of Milo and slower release organic, and try to time it for late May to early June.


@Green 
I am in CT as well and will be using Milo for the 1st time. At what rate(s) are you applying? And can I ask what other organics will you be putting down?

Thanks 
GreenHorn


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

GreenHorn said:


> Green
> I am in CT as well and will be using Milo for the 1st time. At what rate(s) are you applying? And can I ask what other organics will you be putting down?


Hi. I use Milo at 0.5 lb of N per thousand, and the same with the slower organics. I get nice slow, sustained feeding through the rest of the Spring and well into the Summer. Sometimes I apply them on the same day, sometimes Milo first and the other stuff a couple of weeks later... whatever I have time for. Last year, I was late and didn't get to do it until early July. It still worked ok for the most part, but I prefer to get it down earlier. I've been using either Sustane or Protene brand fertilizers. Total 1 lb/thousand of N for the Spring.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

My plan this spring is to use GreenTRX 16-1-2-17S 3% FE Fertilizer. This will be my first time using it. I am going to "spoon feed" the lawn with it once a week or every other week starting at the end of April. Plan to put down .15 - .2 lb of N per thousand for each application for a total of 1.05 lb/thousand of N for the Spring.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> > @SpiveyJr i like ringer, but $40 a bag is kind of steep. You can apply grains for cheaper if you can get it. Alfalfa pellets, soy bean meal, etc. You can also get purely organic fert for half the price. It's similar to ringer. I have never used it.
> ...


I typically have used corn gluten at forsythia bloom. In also, I have used Espoma 15-0-5 if I needed a little bump earlier, because it has some methylene urea, which will release better in cooler temperatures.

Then I would switch over to Milo or Ringer, and alternate, using Milo more often due to cost. Last year I replaced Ringer with POP 10-0-2 and Milo with BioPlex Bio Basics 5-3-1, to save cost on both and for the additional benefits of the BioPlex. Then urea in the fall.

Since I mini renoed several areas last fall and dormant seeded this winter, I plan on spoonfeeding urea @ .25 lbs. N either weekly or biweekly until I drop my corn gluten. Then I'll add in the BioPlex and POP. I'll try to drop some alfalfa in there somewhere, too. This may sound like a lot of N, but I will be reducing the rates of the BioPlex and POP, due to the number of products, and adjust the number of apps as necessary.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I have used Espoma 15-0-5 if I needed a little bump earlier, because it has some methylene urea, which will release better in cooler temperatures.


Methylene-urea's N release is from microbial action and will will release slower in cooler weather.

Edit to add the label.
https://www.espoma.com/product/espoma-lawn-food/#tab2

The response you see earlier is more likely from the urea and AS in the product.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Going to be strictly using CarbonX this Spring (and Fall). Then Oceangro (aka Milo) during Summer.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Espoma 15-0-5 if I needed a little bump earlier, because it has some methylene urea, which will release better in cooler temperatures.
> ...


Yeah, but better cool weather performance than PCU by far. I won't even use PCU in cool weather.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@Green, I saw your post above. Are using any more MESA this year? Or is that for another property?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Going to be strictly using CarbonX this Spring (and Fall). Then Oceangro (aka Milo) during Summer.


I'm feeling the same on this plan of action. We have bay state fert up here so that would be going down in the summer at a low dose.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Green, I saw your post above. Are using any more MESA this year? Or is that for another property?


That was on a family member's lawn. I still have a bit left and will use it on part of the same lawn... why, do you have a suggestion?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Green said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Green, I saw your post above. Are using any more MESA this year? Or is that for another property?
> ...


No suggestion. I want to use it this year and remembered you used it previously. I need to check pricing and availability from where I get my supplies but I think it could be a good fit for me this year.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I need to check pricing and availability from where I get my supplies but I think it could be a good fit for me this year.


Yeah, it worked great. How much N are you shooting for next year?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Green said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to check pricing and availability from where I get my supplies but I think it could be a good fit for me this year.
> ...


3.5lbs/M + or - . A combo of slow release granular with foliar urea.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I put down some 24-0-11 w/Atrazine (granular from Ewings), will get another app from that bag, which will go down in 2 weeks. Put down a bag of Sunniland (Milo) today (bag rate is 3k I put it on 4k).

I WANT to push growth, as I let my lawn go dormant here in FL from all the Fungus I was battling last year. I want new growth.

I use GreenTRX from Ewings when I can get it, Milo/Sunniland (when I have $5 off coupons for a bag), CX - whatever is at disposal. I'd like to use CX, but not holding back my plans, to wait for release. When it comes out, I'll pick up a bag.

I also supplement granular with direct spoon feeding of FEature 6-0-0 w/ Micros & 12% iron almost weekly/bi-weekly for sure.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Either Rabbit chow (alfalfa, soybean, molasses) pellets or Protene 8-0-4 organic, I haven't decided which one yet.


My local Turf & Garden store was recently bought by a large T & G distributor (Horizon) that's opening up stores on the east coast, and that distributor is selling their own fertilizer products and Protene isn't one of them. So, I'll go with 25# Ringer Lawn Restore and 50# rabbit chow mixed. Don't forget to include those mulched grass clippings as part of annual N feeding, they provide ~25%.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> I forgot I have a free sample of Screaming Green I received in the fall!
> 
> I would like to get 1-1.5 lbs of N down by the end of May. Last year I was half that and I feel like my lawn didn't thicken up and took a while to grow. I did overseeding in the fall and I want to make sure everything grows back stronger.


This stuff was pretty amazing in my lawn, it turned so darn dark and blue like I've never seen which surprised me because there isn't much iron, but it also stayed dark for a long time much longer than milo did for me. I'm considering it instead of milo this year. In fact I think my profile pic is after I applied it. It also seems to be cheaper per 1k , since no one out here really sells milo the few places that do all sell at 16 a bag

I had never heard of it but saw the post here for free fert and jumped on it and am glad I did


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I have a free sample of Screaming Green I received in the fall!
> ...


I made the post on the free fert but i saved mine until this spring so i can test screaming green vs. milo vs. carbon x. Should be interesting.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I think my sample bag of Screamin Green is going to be what I put down first on my front lawn. Not sure what I will feed the rest of it!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm still waiting on my free bag. I received an email saying they where behind but it was coming. That was in December... :?


----------



## steven harnois (Feb 19, 2019)

Weaver 27-4-7 slow release, 80 lbs on 14k of tttf for 1.5lb/k. Slung that out along with 1400 lbs. of pelletized lime in early Feb.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

35-0-5 EC Grow Spread it and Forget It (45,60,90,120, and 180 day duration) with 0.15% Dimension and 0.058% Acelepryn. All bases covered for the season in a single app. All apps following that including mid-season Milorganite and spraying humic, Air8, and Sprint 330 are just icing on the cake.


----------



## MasterCarGuy (Aug 6, 2018)

I did green county's fertilizer green effect; mixed with some RGS. That's my early spring app and when it warms up I will either use milorganite or maybe carbon x if its available.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

What did everyone use for their spring 2020 fert?


----------



## Duke (Apr 4, 2019)

Ohio Lawn said:


> What did everyone use for their spring 2020 fert?


I did two apps of the Lesco 24-0-11, starting in April and plan on using CarbonX in the Fall.


----------

